# Scrap Wood Storage Cart



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

Decided to get a handle on my scraps and built a rolling storage cart so my shop can look a little less like a tornado just rolled through. The inspiration for this came from a Find Woodworking article. Mine is pretty close but I changed it up some. Made it bigger, adjustable compartment sizes. Here's a link to the Fine Woodworking article: https://www.finewoodworking.com/2012/06/22/a-smart-cart-for-scraps 

Let me know what you think! Thanks for watching!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep, I like it and wish I had room for one like yours. I have a bunch of cut off's I need to do something with.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks, it's been a great addition to my shop.


----------

